

Run Turkey, Run - signa11
http://europe.pimco.com/LeftNav/Featured+Market+Commentary/IO/2010/Run+Turkey+Run+November+2010.htm

======
signa11
i know it is strictly 'hacker-news' material, but seems kind of finance-
geek/hacker interesting.

